# Exercise Log Register



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Guys lets post about our daily exercise routine and results.

Started doing squats from past one week. Can notice my butt shape has become better with some added muscle.

July 9

Morning: 2 sets of 10 reps of 12kg kettle bell swing

LG was high

July 10

Morning: 3 sets of 7 reps Squats and few stretches

Eevning: 2 sets of 10 reps 12 kg Kettle bell swings

LG Medium


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Might be better to post a full week rather than a few days, otherwise there will be data all over the place and a bit difficult to read. Btw you do 12 kgs? Shivers, I am only dong about 3kgs, how much is everyone else doing? I weigh 69kgs and of slim build.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

mantaray said:


> Might be better to post a full week rather than a few days, otherwise there will be data all over the place and a bit difficult to read. Btw you do 12 kgs? Shivers, I am only dong about 3kgs, how much is everyone else doing? I weigh 69kgs and of slim build.


Yeah better to post data once in 3 days. Yes i am doing 12 kgs. I weigh 65 kgs and 5'4".


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Here's mine.
Sunday: 3x10 squats. BM average. LG Med
Monday: 3x15 kets(3kg), 3x17 squats,3x10 squats(starting from squat position) BM ok, can feel little bit left. LG Med
Tuesday: 3x8 keys(5kg), 3x17 squats, 3x10 squats(bot) BM good, a little bit in. LG Med


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

July 11th: Morning - 3x8 squats &1x10 lunges

Evening - 3x10 12kg KB swings

July 12 &13 - Got Hemorrhoids, painful bowel movement on 12th morning, applied ointment, hot water sitz...still no improvement.

Do you think hemorrhoids are due to Exercises (kettle bell swings or squats?). Forgot to mention i have also started taking Now foods ZMA 2 capsules (i.e., Zinc -20mg & Magnesium 300mg on alternate days from 6th July).


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

I'm inclined to believe the hems would be more related to kettles. Maybe reduce the weight and slowly build it up. Do you usually get hems?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

mantaray said:


> I'm inclined to believe the hems would be more related to kettles. Maybe reduce the weight and slowly build it up. Do you usually get hems?


I too think so. I don't see a major bulge, but i feel pain while defecating. I only had hems few times.

How is it going for you?


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

I have started doing stretches again. This time I will do them twice a day and keep at it. I've got exercises from this book https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4128220-heal-pelvic-pain. I could make screenshots of the pages which include the exercises if anyone is interested.

Besides the stretches, I try to walk every day, blood circulation supports healing. I read sitting for long periods is bad for the pelvic floor, so I try to switch between sitting and standing when possible. Standing all the time isn't good either btw. I take a hot bath once a week. I notice after being concentrated on something, that my sympoms decrease, so I'll try reading x amount of pages every day. It's hard for me to relax when I feel some strange sensation down there, so practicing concentration seems like a good exercise.

July 12 & July 13:

Stretches in the morning.

July 14:

Stretches in the morning and evening.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

*GUIDE ON WHAT TO DO WHEN YOU ARE HOPELESSLY LEAKING F^CKING G*AS*

This is what I did and regularily do to maintain a decent life while still considering myself a victim of LG.
This means here's my concrete list of workout (both muscular excercises & relaxation techniques) that has taken me out of the stage 4 of LG, which is the complete incapability to feel/stop/being aware to be leakng gas as it's happening. Right now my main concerns are everynow and then being 100% capable of handling the pressure of CONCIOUS building up gas with my ias. This is what I call somewhere between stage 1 and stage 2 LG. Sometimes I am stage 0. But i have never been back to STAGE 4.

So:

STAGE 4 LG: the complete incapability to feel/stop/being aware to be leakng gas as it's happening, aka you are releasing odor 24/7 and people can smell it at all times

STAGE 3 LG: You release gas without being aware of it, but only at certain times of the day. This means you have some kind of a normal life but everynow and then you get people to complain about your smell.

STAGE 2 LG: You can feel of your gas passing, but you are not able to control it everytime. You might be able to control it someday, then some other day you don't.

STAGE 1 LG: basically, you can hold in your gas, you do not leak any, but sometimes no matter how much you try, gas will slip out. If this only happens to you 1 out of 6 gas buld up, you are at this level.

STAGE 0: You have gas and release it at your own will.

*I am currently preparing the excercise list and I will post it as soon as it's complete!*

:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :joker: :albino: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

*Chapter number one*

You are not a beautiful and unique snowflake: you are getting old and your body is in a horrible shape. I mean you probably are, if you have LG. So here's something that should necessarily be added to your workout DAILY routine: STRETCHING.
These stretching excercises were recommended to me when I was going through a pretty shitty back ache period of my life. They worked wonders and they are 100% complete. Basically you are gonna have to perform the first sheet of stretching excercises BEFORE the workout and the second Sheet AFTER the workout session. These are the basics. This is the right moment to get some proteins as well. Please be aware that the only thing that provides truly "working" building proteins (and you need them), is dairy. (Unless you are used to steaks in the morning of course) So get you fresh dairy chocolate shake and forget about basic amminoacids that are worth no shit. (Trust me, I have been there)
So here is the very first step to healing your damn anus. You can start getting the habit of doing this every morning. There are nighttime stretching excercises that are also great and I will add them later:
Sorry I have been busy but here are the very first basics of the guide.
Yes, they are easy, you can do the too.

pictures in next post...


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

WORKOUT PLAN










*FIX YOU LG ASS GUIDE*

FIRST WEEK & SECOND WEEK: (AND THIRD IF YOU CAN'T DO IT EVERYDAY)

I decided to go one day exercise and one day relaxing techniques. Please respect the order.

*MONDAY - WEDNESDAY - FRIDAY - SUNDAY (yes, sunday!)*

Please perform these exercises in this order

*What do you need: *

*AN INFLATABLE BALL (optional) or a CHAIR
*A SMALL SOFT BALL
*SMALL WEIGHTS (optional) or a couple of small bottles filled with water

*EXCERCISE LIST*

1- STRETCHING BEFORE WORKOUT SHEET:










2- ALL OF THEESE PELVIC FLOOR EXCERCISES:






3- SQUAT. Start easy for the first days. Dont overdo, but make it hurt.
Squat is what we did for thousands of years to shit before modern toilets were invented. it was absolutely natual of a movement for us. Plese take your squatting routine back.






4- KETTLEBALL. THIS IS NECESSARY. If you happen to have not enough time and can only pick one exercise, pick this. This is how to do it:






5- STRETCHING AFTER WORKOUT SHEET










6 AT THE END OF THE DAY:
Before bedtime stretching. It will make you feel good and relaxed, see attached photo:










*TUESDAY - THURSDAY - SATURDAY*

COMING SOON --- LATER TODAY YOU GUYS


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

It's the YouTube link. Worked on the other forum but doesn't work here I just pasted the guide


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2017)

Oceanblue, basically i´m doing the Pokerface guide, i´m not going to write my routine day by day because is not constant, many times i skip series, etc. Keep in mind that i´m in bad shape, my recovery times are not as good as others. Besides some days i´m so depressed that i enter here only to read what you all write. I´ll try to collaborate with month by month updates.

Great guide Pokerface, it´s very similar to what i´m doing, According to your scales, before exercises i was stage 4, with the exercises i was stage 1 at least for half day and full night, when i stopped doing them i went back to stage 4 in... let´s say... 3 days, with the problem present all day long and night.

I´m guessing that is pretty easy and fast (at least in my case), to reach stage 2 or 1, muscles and nerves that were lazy start doing their job, but as they are weak and atrophied reaching stage 0 with full consistence might take several months of hard work (being optimistic).


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

Pengu, i experience something very, very similar. My thought is that when we stink 24/7 the olfactory system and brain simply greatly ignores that smell due to constant exposure. With the exercises we stop stinking 24/7 (at least much more less), and the olfactory system and brain are again fully sensible to our intestinal/farts smell.

I also realized that the smell before the exercises was so strong that covered others, for example the smell of wood of my bedroom, the pleasant and delicate fragrance of recently clean bed sheets, the humidity and the disgusting chemical smell of cheap plastics of my car, etc. all those i could barely sense them, now they are incredibly present, strong, when i´m "normal" down there.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I just realized I forgot this part:

*TUESDAY - THURSDAY - SATURDAY*

1. STRETCHING PRE-work out:










2. Perform THIS EXCERCISE:






3. This one more:






4. Then relax with these techniques:






5. I couldn't find a good video for reversed kiegl so if any of you guys has it please share! And this would be the right moment to do them

AS FOR THE NUMBER OF SERIES. It's up to you. Of course these is for the very first two weeks. If you see like you can do all of the above easily then you are free to add more series and repeat.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yup English doesn't have much vocabulary . It's kinda frustrating ahah


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

Actually that´s one of the reasons i like English, it uses much less space in the brain than other languages, and when put in context there are no major problems with words that have different definitions and intentions, also you can put much more information with less space in any media.

Pokerface, you know, when i´m "normal" down there i can hold much more stools (no, not that type of seat... Aha! See what i did there?) and i stop having all types of urges, farting included. When i´m not normal i fart every time, conscious and unconscious ones.

That also could trigger the rest of the digestive system into malfunctioning, right?

I agree with your theory of the arm, if you see the legs of persons in wheel chairs most of them have legs that are pure skin and bone. Conclusion, we must kick the xxxx out of all pelvic floor muscles we can. Unfortunately since most of the work has "indirect" effects on some muscles the definitive results might take a long time. Still, for me the results in the short therm are very tangibles, majestic.

Maybe because of so many years and hours a day of straining (i once spend 1 straight hour trying to defecate) the auto system down there simply got stuck in open, or semi open. And with that sayonara muscles strengths, sizes, positions, etc.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes and not only the pelvic floor but the whole abdomen/glutel are... in my case I intentionally altered the movements down there because of the pain from the fissure... then it must have got uncoordinated in there and the muscle retired... also I was very short of protein at the time so the two things combined let me there. At my worst Lg I couldn't even feel anything at all in the whole pelvic area.. let alone squeeze. 
But yes we can get over this if we manage to invert this numbness mechanism


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

How's everyone going? I have recently only been doing squats 3 sets of 10. I get LG quite bad in the mornings after morning BMs.even now it's nearly lunch and I can feel/smell the gas. Going for a colonoscopy soon.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

You guys must try this easy and apparently useless excercise:

Get yourself two soft anti-stress balls and make sure they are big enough for your hands

Squeeze them as hard as you can and as you do so try to squeeze you butthole in 
Hard as you can
Repeat lightly... let's say twice a minute

See what you feel like after 5 minutes... but you have to coordinate que hand squeeze with the anal squeeze... and reach the "omg I can't make it" feeling as you squeeze hard

Get into the easier position for you to squeeze, doesn't matter if your arms move toward your body

Let me know


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi PokerFace, Is _Lelly86 on Curezone you?_

I am feeling depressed day by day. I am doing Squats every alternate day and started taking Zinc 50mg daily but no improvement. Don't know what else should i try.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't give up just yet. Are you doing the kettlebells? Yes that's me.
I was personally contacted by a pelvic floor terapist in Rome who saw my story on a local site and she told me to go over because she says she cured LG in the past (!)
I'm seeing her tomorrow I will keep you updated


----------



## GURUSgetOUT (Jul 31, 2017)

oceanblue141 said:


> Hi PokerFace, Is _Lelly86 on Curezone you?_
> 
> I am feeling depressed day by day. I am doing Squats every alternate day and started taking Zinc 50mg daily but no improvement. Don't know what else should i try.


I really doubt excersice worked for anyone other than the original poster. We might get something out of his experience tho. I find really interesting the stretching of the muscles is helping some.

Lets keep working on the solution and implement the new bits of information.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

> I really doubt excersice worked for anyone other than the original poster.


As I see it, it's our only option really. Sitting for a long periods at a time weakens the pelvic floor and exercise is the only way to strengthen the pelvic floor. Besides, when exercising the brain produces endorphines, which promote positivity. Studies and hypnotherapy has shown that individuals that look positive at their situation, are more likely to improve it. We also need to combat the inevatable depression (easier said than done) in order for our brain to work properly and come up with new solutions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

Great words Candide, everything you wrote is scientifically well proven.

Too bad that exercises are not working for you Ocean, if i can think of something that could help il put it here.

Poker, you ever did stairs exercises? Going up and down fast? I want to try that just as an experiment now that i´m in day 6 without any exercises.

As for me i stopped doing exercises 6 days ago, depressed as F. The bad smell and protruding feeling came back with full force at day 5, yesterday, so today i´m even more depressed haha.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

MarianoZab said:


> As for me i stopped doing exercises 6 days ago, depressed as F. The bad smell and protruding feeling came back with full force at day 5, yesterday, so today i´m even more depressed haha.


Why are you stopping exercises?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Two exercises which had great impact on my LG are

1. Palm Tree pose (Tadasanam)

2. Bridge pose

But i get severe upper back, Shoulder and Neck pain, if i do these. Infact i think, if i do these for few days i will get cured. If nothing works, then i will bare the Upperback pain and continue these.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2017)

Oceanblue, depression, i barely get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## GURUSgetOUT (Jul 31, 2017)

MarianoZab said:


> Oceanblue, depression, i barely get out of bed in the morning.


No need to be depressed. I think i felt the worst about work ... then i started working online in my own business and then everything became a bit more clear.



oceanblue141 said:


> 1. Palm Tree pose (Tadasanam)
> 
> 2. Bridge pose


Both look great keep working and eating right. Lets not give up. I really looking forward to see the results and conclusions of what intensive workouts and stretching will do for our sickness


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2017)

Ok, i did the experiment with the stairs in a nearby city that has a lot of steeps ... i´l try to be as clear as i can.

Day 5 without exercises: symptoms at full strenght

Day 7:i went to that city, the smell was so strong that i couldn´t feel the smell of my car, in the morning i did some shopping and the reactions of people were like always, massive sniffings and noses covered, extremely stressful. The sensation down there was of something going out, and "fluffy".

So... time for the experiment, i went to nearest steep street, like 300 metters long, a lot of stairs, i start "climbing" concentrated in closing the anus with every step, and trying to make a lot of effort with the gluteus (i did that by "pushing them out, i don´´t now if ím clear, is similar to when you are having an erection in public and try to hide it". I finished without noticing nothing strange and immediately went to the supermarket... for 10 minutes not a single sniff, not a single nose covered or a bad stare, until... i feel a weight down there, it was very subtle, but i feel it, and the smell hit me like a punch, and people started sniffing and covering their noses like always.

Day 9 (i think that was yesterday, when i´m depressive i have problems with counting the days and all that, but i did it yesterday): i resumed some of the exercises, in the morning, with the 10 kilos kettlebell i only did 1 series of 80 kettlebell swings, and 1 series of 20 deep squats with the kettlebell. I did every one perfectly, with the squats, i relaxed the anus when going down, i forced it to close when going up. With the swings is harder to do that because is a much faster exercise, so i did it all with making force to close the anus.

Day 10 (today): i woke up with anus very tight, the smell of my bedroom much cleaner, i´l try to do the exercises this night. In my case the impact of just those 2 exercises is undeniable, i´ll check others like bridge pose.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Been trying to keep at it with the exercises every day but I have to confess I forget sometimes or haven't allocated enough time.

I am currently on vacation and haven't been able to swim for a long time before now. I love swimming and when I do I seem to forget about my condition. I don't feel like having urgency, itching, or smell. If you swim in the sea, you'll also won't have to worry about leakage. Also if you live close to a beach you most likely don't have to pay for a membership. I believe you use a lot of muscles with swimming, but I don't know if it will strengthen the muscles in the pelvic floor. It is mainly for my mental health I guess.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I have pretty much stopped the exercises with the exception of the squats (3 sets of 20). I believe there has been an improvement, I have some muscle at my anus, which I had not noticed there before.

Candide, the beach is my favourite place to go, for the exact reasons you mentioned and also to check out the chicks. The beach is what I would call my "Safe Space", somewhere I can do whatever without a care in the world.

Would be interested to see what everyone else's safe space is (apart from the toilet).


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

Some of my "safe spaces" are my car with the windows open (my bad smell even bothers me) and mountain bike trails, the less people the better. Despite having all the space and other commodities i hate being in my house because of the smell.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Mariano, invest in a HEPA air filter for your home, or at least for the room you most occupy. I feel so bad for people when I'm out. Today in class my lab partner kept sniffing and occasionally holding her nose, and I could smell the odor so bad. Didn't help that I pulled an all nighter and have been stress eating junk food again


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

I am somewhat envious of you, Meager. I remember doing an all nighter once two years back, but didnt have any obligations the next day and still almost passed out that evening.

Anyway, if you live on your own, it might help to go grocery shopping when you're not hungry to prevent buying junk food. Regarding sleeping patterns, reading helped me getting to sleep (in addition to melatonine). Which reminds me I should read more. It is good practice for mindfulness.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

I really do need to focus more on healthy habits. I've been making these internal deodorizer smoothies with a lot of parsley/kale/blueberries, and trying to eat less red meat.

For the exercises, did any of you notice better improvement during your day when doing them the night before or the morning of? I was taught that you need to give your muscles some time to rest after exercises, otherwise they never have time to recover and grow weaker.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

Good question Meager, i prefer to do them at night for that reason, when i wake up i feel the area much more tense if i do them at night. The good results generally lasts all day long.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Even with the exercises, I still notice a strong fecal odor if I've just had a bowel movement that morning. I'll keep trying but if the problem persists, I'll also try switching my BMs to night time.


----------

